# Twente Kanal Enschede



## HAPE-1909 (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo und Frohe Weihnachten zusammen! 

Ich wollte morgen früh zum ersten Mal nen Angelausflug zum Twente-Kanal in Enschede machen... 
Da ich allerdings nicht so weit fahren wollte und auch nicht sooooo lange angeln wollte, habe ich mir gedacht, ich angel einfach mal am Hafen bzw. am Kanalanfang. 

So wie es bei google-earth ausschaut, sind dort direkt am Anfang ziemlich viele Betriebe etc. - weiß jemand, ob man dort einfach mit dem Auto ans Wasser vorfahren kann/darf? 

Ich mein, an nem Feiertag sollte das doch kein Problem sein oder hat da schonmal jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## kof (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Twente Kanal Enschede*

ola,

in welchem verein bist du denn?

bis zur lonnekerbrug ist das mA vereinsgewässer, d.h. du darfst nur, wenn du in enschede im verein bist.

würde im zweifel lieber das auto nicht direkt mit ans wasser nemhen, am twente wird viel & gerne kontrolliert und auch kassiert, da sich viele (auch gerade deutsche angler) daneben benommen haben.

gruss,
marc


----------



## Wizard2 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Twente Kanal Enschede*

hi hape,
ja man kann und darf bis an wasser fahren. und du hast dir schon ein paar schöne stellen ausgesucht. allerdings bin ich mir mit dem hafen nicht ganz sicher war dort selber noch nicht. werd mich mal schlau machen meld mich dann mal per pn.


----------

